# Problema con cable balanceado para microfono



## yoelmauri (Ago 7, 2009)

Tengo un problema, que parece re sencillo, pero me tiene cansado y no le encuentro salida! Hice 2 cables para microfono con las fichas del tipo canon (cable balanceado) y puse en el terminal 1 de cada ficha la masa y en el terminal 2 y el 3 los cables de colores, siempre respetando que valla del 1 al 1, del 2 al 2 y del 3 al 3. La cosa es que no funciona! solo poniendo el volumen muy pero muy fuerte se escucha apenas el sonido del microfono. Que podrá ser? supuestamente esta tyodo bien! pero no funciona :S
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ago 7, 2009)

¿Y el micrófono funciona con otro cable?  

Si funcionara con otros cables, ¿podés poner dos fotos (una de cada ficha) donde se vean las conexiones?
Y ¿el mic tiene salida balanceada?

Otra cosa que puede no estar bien es el lugar a donde estás conectando la ficha. No todas las consolas usan la misma distribución de pines (1=gnd, 2=+ y 3=-)

Muevo esto a Discusión General
Saludos


----------



## ivan_mzr (Ago 7, 2009)

Eso si, quien tiene la culpa? el microfono, el cable, la consola?

Checaste la consola con otro microfono?

el microfono en otra consola?

otro cable con el mismo equipo?

el cable en otro equipo?

Me da la impresion de que tu cable esta bien... es facil de checar: nadamas que no tenga continuidad o resistencia baja entre sus conductores...


----------



## yoelmauri (Ago 7, 2009)

Hola, la consola anda y los cables fueron probados en otra consola y hacen lo mismo, tamb fueron probados con otros microfonos. Cambie la disposicion de cables, la malla, la puse en el 2, y en el otro cable, la puse en el 3, osea probe todas las configuraciones. Ahora suena un poco mas fuerte, pero no lo que deberia, el problema es que ahora prendo el microfono y se escucha la radio am de mi ciudad, jajajajaj, nada que ver!


----------



## Cacho (Ago 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCpH...-foto-foto-foto-foto/&feature=player_embedded

No sé si es claro el mensaje


----------



## tegarg (Ago 7, 2009)

si la conexión esta echa así no tendrías que tener problemas





suerte


----------

